# GTX 485 ab Herbst?



## violinista7000 (15. Juni 2010)

Nvidia Chefentwickler Bill Dally hat bestätigt, dass die Karte kommt und hat auch ein paar Details öffentlich gemacht.

Die GTX 48*5* soll mit den voller 512 Shader und 64 Textureinheiten kommen. Das wird möglich, weil die 40nm Fertigung von TSMC sich verbessert hat.

Der Preis soll etwa 20 Dollar über den Preis einer GTX 480 sein.

Noch mehr? Hier:

Nvidia Geforce GTX 485 ab Herbst - News - Hardware-Infos


----------



## kazuo (15. Juni 2010)

da hätte man sich die gtx480 auch irgendwie sparen können...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Juni 2010)

Taktraten wurden auch dezent erhöht....
Hoffentlich gibts für die Karte Optimierungen am Stromverbrauch, denn wenn der linear ansteigt mit Takt und Recheneinheiten...
owei, will ich nicht drüber nach denken^^


----------



## violinista7000 (15. Juni 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Taktraten wurden auch dezent erhöht....
> Hoffentlich gibts für die Karte Optimierungen am Stromverbrauch, denn wenn der linear ansteigt mit Takt und Recheneinheiten...
> owei, will ich nicht drüber nach denken^^



Dito! Ich hab sowieso entschieden, dass ich die GTX 4xx/HD 58xx Generation überspringen werde. Denn bei mir steht ein neuen PC in Planung samt Monitor


----------



## DAEF13 (15. Juni 2010)

Ob die Karte noch soviel reißen würde? Der Schritt von der GTX470 auf die GTX480 ist schon recht groß, aber der Takt wurde ja auch stärker erhöht, als wenn man die GTX480 mit der GTX485 vergleicht... 

Braucht man heutzutage überhaupt mehr Leistung? Ein besserer Stromverbrauch würde mehr bringen...


----------



## x-coffee (15. Juni 2010)

also mal ganz ehrlich, wie soll das funktionieren? volle 512 shader & dann noch eine takterhöhung? find ich quatsch. das ding verbraucht doch nochmal mehr strom als die eh schon verschriene gtx480. viel sinnvoller wäre es gewesen die karte zwar mit den vollen 512 shadern auszustatten, dafür aber den takt und vor allem den vCore zu senken. wenn dann eine karte mit dem stromverbrauch der 5780 aber mit der leistung einer 480 rauskommen würde wäre das ganze viel attraktiver.


----------



## FloW^^ (15. Juni 2010)

für meine bedürfnisse reicht eine hd5770 an meinem 1920x1200er 26 zoll monitor. Und ich spiele trotzdem in voller auflösung. (meist gamecube/wii emu)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Juni 2010)

> Nvidia Chefentwickler Bill Dally hat bestätigt, dass die Karte kommt und hat auch ein paar Details öffentlich gemacht.


Falsch. HW-Infos sollte richtig abschreiben


----------



## x-coffee (15. Juni 2010)

Hää, wie falsch?


----------



## LOGIC (15. Juni 2010)

So groß kann und wird der Leistungsunterschied nicht sein... Hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Explosiv (15. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Falsch. HW-Infos sollte richtig abschreiben



Oh, harte Kritik  !

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2010)

Nur so nebenbei - natürlich kommt die Karte *im Herbst*, im Sommer wäre es zu heiss dazu 

Ernsthaft:
Ich hoffe auf ein effizienteres und gleichzeitig leiseres Kühlungssystem - können ja mal bei den Board-Partnern "abkupfern"


----------



## violinista7000 (15. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Falsch. HW-Infos sollte richtig abschreiben



Falsch? Bestimmt kommt jetzt richtig in Main.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (15. Juni 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Braucht man heutzutage überhaupt mehr Leistung? Ein besserer Stromverbrauch würde mehr bringen...



Nein.
Solange man mit einem 22 Zöller zufrieden ist und es keine Spiele gibt die mehr Leistung benötigen.

NUR "braucht"man im Leben eben relativ wenig.
Dennoch kauft man es sich. 
Aber beim Stromverbrauch gebe ich Dir 100% recht.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (15. Juni 2010)

Klar kommt Leistung hinzu da ja ein ganzer Bereich früher weggefallen ist etwa 15% dürften es schon sein

lg


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (15. Juni 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei - natürlich kommt die Karte *im Herbst*, im Sommer wäre es zu heiss dazu



Ich hau mich weg! Leiwande aber logische Aussage. Ich mein schaut euch die Temps im Test an. Die sind sicher bei angenemer Raumtemperatur gemacht worden, im Hochsommer bei z.B. 28°C Raumtemperatur (hats zu minderst bei mir im ersten Stock) kann man die 480 sicher vergessen. Für mich würde es mehr sinn machen den Stromverbrauch zu senken und den kühler zu Optimieren. Oder muss NVidia seine Ansage die 5970 mit einer SGPU Karte zu schlagen nachkommen? 
Ich bleib bei meiner GTX 275 die hält noch ne weile.


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> So groß kann und wird der Leistungsunterschied nicht sein... Hoffe ich zumindest



Jap man wird nich wirklich viel merken 
mfg


----------



## Biosman (15. Juni 2010)

Hmm also ist es nichtmehr so wie bei GTX 280 und GTX 285

Da konnte man ein paar der GTX 280 Modelle auf GTX 285 Flashen (Wie bei meiner)


----------



## PurpleACE (15. Juni 2010)

Naja Gerüchte hin oder her, ich glaub zwar auch das man einen vollwertigen Fermi irgendwann mal zu kaufen bekommt aber wenn sie den Takt nur um 20Mhz erhöhen können, liegt das vermutlich daran das sie nicht sonderlich viel beim Design des Chip (hohe Leckströme) ändern konnten.
Meine letzten Grakas waren zwar zumeist alle Nv aber da ich 2 Monitore benutze habens nu verkackt bei mir. Meine Gtx 280 lief mit 2 Monis mal lustig mit weit erhöhtem Takt/Spannung obwohl das garnicht nötig wäre, Nun dacht ich mit der neuen Generation habens das halbwegs im Griff. Pustekuchen die gtx480 verbrutzelt ja mal um die 100Watt im Idle mit 2 Monis, hab kein Bock ständig selbst mit Tools zu frimeln das es gescheit funzt. Wenn der Gf104 so wird wie sich langsam rauskristalisiert werd ich wohl mal gespannt auf SI warten


----------



## LOGIC (15. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube mal nicht das es sich lohnen wird auf sie umzusteigen oder ?  Viele sind ja auch von der GTX 280 auf die GTX 285 umgestiegen ?!


----------



## Hugo78 (15. Juni 2010)

@LOGIC
Die Leistungssteigerung von 480 auf 485 wird sicherlich, pozentual ähnlich hoch ausfallen, wie damals von der 280 auf die 285.
Und wenn die 485 mit einer niedrigeren Spannung betrieben wird, könnte die 485 sogar wenige Prozente sparsamer sein, trotz 512 cores.

Doch war der Punkt für die 285 damals der Wechsel von 65 auf 55nm.
Was bei 46 Mhz mehr Chip- und 180 Mhz mehr Shadertakt immernoch eine Ersparnis von 20W unter Last brachte.
Hinzu kam, das die 285 günstiger zu produzieren war.
Mancheiner hatte seine 280 damals noch schnell in der Bucht versenkt und konnte quasi verlustfrei zur 285 wechseln.

Unterm Strich werden sich 480 Besitzer bei diesen "Refresh" im Herbst sicherlich nicht ganz so "ärgern", wie 280 Besitzer damals über die 285.


----------



## sentinel1 (15. Juni 2010)

Der Name: 486er (G)DX wäre schön Retrostyle 

Kommen da nicht schon ATI's neue Grafikwaffen ? 
Scheint so, als ob NV das letzte Stück Brikett der mißglückten 40nm - Produktion noch VERHEIZEN möchte. 

Für den Winter sind NV - Karten aber gar nicht mal so unpraktisch.


----------



## The-GeForce (15. Juni 2010)

Biosman schrieb:


> Hmm also ist es nichtmehr so wie bei GTX 280 und GTX 285
> 
> Da konnte man ein paar der GTX 280 Modelle auf GTX 285 Flashen (Wie bei meiner)



Eine GTX280 auf 285 flashen? Wie soll das gehen? Die haben doch unterschiedliche Chips was die Fertigung angeht.

Aber die GTX280 kann man tatsächlich super flashen. Meine GTX280 ist von XfX, von Werk aus stark übertaktet und dank meinem Flash nun sehr kühl und eine sehr niedrige Spannung.
Jeder, der nicht gleich 300€ in die Hand nehmen will und viel Leistung möchte, sollte sich eine GTX280 zurecht flashen. Die normale Spannung ist viel zu hoch, aber mit den richtigen Handgriffen bekommt man eine Karte mit guter Leistung und ordentlichem Verbrauch.

Zur GTX 485: Ich hab das Gefühl, dass Nvidia hier nicht aus seinen Fehlern gelernt hat. Wahrscheinlich wird der Vorteil, der durch die nun angeblich bessere Fertigung erziehlt wird, dadurch zunichte gemacht wird, dass wieder an der Taktschraube gedreht wird.

So sympatisch mir die derzeitige ATI Karten sind: Im Moment würde ich mir weder eine Nvidia noch eine ATI Karte gönnen. Und die GTX 485 wird daran sicher nichts ändern.


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. Juni 2010)

Herbst noch lange hin, bis dahin können schon die neuen Karten von ATI draußen sein die dann bestimmt schneller seien werden. Bevor die Karten mit mehr Leistung rausbringen sollten die was am Stromverbrauch und der Lautstärke tun.


----------



## Masterchief (15. Juni 2010)

Ist ja nicht schlecht das NV entlich mal die volle leistung der fermi zeigt.
Aber nichts dest trotz ATI bringt ihren Hybrid Chip im Herbst raus der wird eindeutig wieder besser sein .
NV kann in 40nm nix besseres rausbringen , denke mal das die GTX 485 auch unter Furmark auf bis zu 350W kommt und das ist mal wieder sau schlecht.

MFG


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Juni 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Taktraten wurden auch dezent erhöht....
> Hoffentlich gibts für die Karte Optimierungen am Stromverbrauch, denn wenn der linear ansteigt mit Takt und Recheneinheiten...
> owei, will ich nicht drüber nach denken^^



Träum weiter ^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. Juni 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Träum weiter ^^



^^

Ich schätze mal mit der GTX495 dauerts auch nicht mehr soo lange  
mfg


----------



## hyperionical (15. Juni 2010)

Tamiya_Fan schrieb:


> Ich hau mich weg! Leiwande aber logische Aussage. Ich mein schaut euch die Temps im Test an. Die sind sicher bei angenemer Raumtemperatur gemacht worden, im Hochsommer bei z.B. 28°C Raumtemperatur (hats zu minderst bei mir im ersten Stock) kann man die 480 sicher vergessen.



Miese Temps? Keine Leistung? Hallo Wakü!



Masterchief schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht schlecht das NV entlich mal die volle leistung der fermi zeigt.



Viel zu spät, Ati wird mit der nächten Generation welche ja auch bis Weihnachten kommen soll da schon wieder gegenhalten.
Einzige Lösung - Ab ans Reißbrett NV und seht vorher bitte ien das man Spiele und GPU-Computing nicht in einen Chip bringen kann, sondern 1 Chip für jedes Marktsegment billiger und besser ist.


----------



## macskull (15. Juni 2010)

Da ich hier viel über den neuen ATi Chip lese, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es schon irgendwelche konkreten Infos über eben diesen gibt?
Scheinbar ist ja schon sicher, dass er deutlich stärker wird, als jede andere Single-Grafikkarte, zumindest wenn man sich den Sinn mancher Posts durchliest. Leistungsprognosen über einen Chip zu machen, über den noch praktisch gar nichts bekannt ist, ist ziemlich sinnfrei. Spätestens nach Fermi wäre ich mit solchen Vermutungen vorsichtig, vor allem da es ja nur eine Übergangslösung sein soll...so weit ich gehört hab.
Aber mal wieder back to Topic. Im Gegensatz zur Leistung der neuen ATi kann man die Leistung der GTX 485 schon ansatzweise abschätzen (ca +10-20% mehr, schätz ich). Ob diese Karte dabei eine so schlechte Umweltbilanz präsentieren wird, wie die GTX 480 bleibt abzuwarten. Auch Nvidia kann lesen und an ihnen wird die Kritik über Fermi sicherlich nicht spurlos vorrübergegangen sein (ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Verkäufe so toll laufen, wie ursprünglich gedacht). Sie werden also schauen, dass mindestens das Kühlsystem überarbeiett wird und vermutlich werden sie die Karte auch (da wahrscheinlich selektiert wird) mit etwas gesenkter Spannung betreiben. Letzten Endes kann ich mir nach der ganzen Kritik nicht vorstellen, dass dieser Refresh eine noch schlechtere Energiebilanz an den Tag legen wird, wie die "alte" Karte. Sie wird allerdings auch kein Sparwunder werden (zumindest ist davon meiner Meinung nach nicht auszugehen).
Egal wie, in jedem Fall wird der Herbst zwischen Nvidia und Ati interessant, sicher auch preislich, vorrausgesetzt, dass beide ihre Grafikkarten diesmal auch wirklich auf den Markt bringen könnne, wobei ich mir diesesmal mehr Sorgen um ATi mache, als um Nvidia.

Mfg


----------



## FloW^^ (15. Juni 2010)

die leistung der fermi in vollausstattung kann man sich doch ganz einfach selbst ausrechnen... Gtx480 = 15/16 einer fermi in vollausstattung. Weil fermi skalar aufgebaut ist, wird die leistung bei gleichem takt um exakt 6,25% steigen. Hab die taktraten nicht im kopf, sonst würde ich euch den leistungsanstieg durch die 20mhz mehr noch per dreisatz ausrechnen... Die 485 wird nicht mehr als 10% schneller sein. Eher so um die 8% - theoretisch! In spielen wohl eher so um die 5%.


----------



## tm0975 (15. Juni 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei - natürlich kommt die Karte *im Herbst*, im Sommer wäre es zu heiss dazu





Naja, dann kann man auch gleich auf die HD6000e Serie warten, die soll ja auch im herbst kommen. wenn ich so zurückblicke, wird die hd6k am ende noch eher da sein, als der eigentliche thermi, der ja in der beschriebenen form schon für letzten herbst angekündigt war.


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juni 2010)

Wir hoffen mal das Beste.
Auch Möglich, dass NV es geschafft hat, was wir sonst selbst machen.
Den Chip mit weniger VCore zu betreiben.

Wie ich schon oft gelesen habe konnten sie den Fertigungsprozess optimieren und dann kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass die Qualität der produzierten Chips steigt.

Könnte (!) bedeuten, dass die "vollen" 512 Cores mit mehr MHZ und trotzdem weniger Strom auskommen.
Mit 1x 6 Pin und 1x 8 Pin Stromversorgung werden wir leben müssen denke ich.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Juni 2010)

6+8-Pin hat nicht viel zu sagen. Siehe HD2900 XT oder GTX280.


----------



## Masterchief (16. Juni 2010)

@tigra456

Fertigungsprozess optimierung hat nix mit dem Chip zutun.
Es wird einfach nur mehr chips aus einer wafer geholt.
und die karte wird wieder mal neue Rekorde machen und das nicht im Leistungs bereich.


----------



## tigra456 (16. Juni 2010)

Aber ist es denn nicht so, dass schlechte Chips auf einem Wafer (wenn möglich) beschnitten und trotzdem verkauft werden ?

Steigt durch die Optimierung nicht das Potential, dass mehr "vollwertige" Chips pro Wafer produziert werden können ?


----------



## thysol (16. Juni 2010)

Die Geforce GTX 485 kommt zu Spaet. Im Herbst/Winter kommt schon die HD 6000 Reihe raus. Ich glaube kaum dass AMD auf der faulen Haut gelegen hat und die 6000 Reihe kaum schneller als die HD 5000 Reihe sein wird.


----------



## Henker (16. Juni 2010)

Warum regen sich eigentlich alle so über den Stromverbrauch auf, aber haben gleichzeitig selbst einen i7@4Ghz? Ist meiner Meinung nach genauso sinnfrei. Für welches Game braucht man bitte 4x4Ghz???

Nur mal als kleine Gedankenanregung...


----------



## oxoViperoxo (16. Juni 2010)

Ist schon bekannt, ob wie bei der 285ziger, wieder auf den Voltera Chip verzichtet wird, sprich man kann die Spannung nicht erhöhen. Wäre ja bezgl. OC sehr interessant.


----------



## Pendejo (16. Juni 2010)

kennt man das nicht von der GTX280 und der GTX285 ?? ich sehe da paralellen.... typisch NVIDIA.


----------



## P@tC@sh (16. Juni 2010)

PurpleACE schrieb:


> Naja Gerüchte hin oder her, ich glaub zwar auch das man einen vollwertigen Fermi irgendwann mal zu kaufen bekommt aber wenn sie den Takt nur um 20Mhz erhöhen können, liegt das vermutlich daran das sie nicht sonderlich viel beim Design des Chip (hohe Leckströme) ändern konnten.
> Meine letzten Grakas waren zwar zumeist alle Nv aber da ich 2 Monitore benutze habens nu verkackt bei mir. Meine Gtx 280 lief mit 2 Monis mal lustig mit weit erhöhtem Takt/Spannung obwohl das garnicht nötig wäre, Nun dacht ich mit der neuen Generation habens das halbwegs im Griff. Pustekuchen die gtx480 verbrutzelt ja mal um die 100Watt im Idle mit 2 Monis, hab kein Bock ständig selbst mit Tools zu frimeln das es gescheit funzt. Wenn der Gf104 so wird wie sich langsam rauskristalisiert werd ich wohl mal gespannt auf SI warten



Nimm doch `ne stinkbillige normale einfache Graka nur für den zweiten Monitor.


----------



## Mr Bo (16. Juni 2010)

Dieses Nvidia Geplänkel geht mit derweilen sowas von auf die Eier das ich mich rundum gut fühle seitdem ich nun endlich auf ATI umgestiegen bin.
Satte Leistung und weniger Stromverbrauch. Von der Temperatur mal ganz abgesehen

Wahrscheinlich dauerts noch wieder 3 Monate und die Namen der jetzigen Nvidia Karten werden wieder alle neu Verteilt, so das nachher niemand mehr weiß was Sache ist. 

Viel Spaß mit 485 oder wie sie dann heißen mag und dem dazugehörigen Energieversorger der in jedem Fall der Gewinner sein wird


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. Juni 2010)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Falsch? Bestimmt kommt jetzt richtig in Main.


Falsch im Sinne von falsch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...on-insidern-auf-der-computex.html#post1916128


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. Juni 2010)

Mr Bo schrieb:


> Dieses Nvidia Geplänkel geht mit derweilen sowas von auf die Eier das ich mich rundum gut fühle seitdem ich nun endlich auf ATI umgestiegen bin.
> Satte Leistung und weniger Stromverbrauch. Von der Temperatur mal ganz abgesehen
> 
> Wahrscheinlich dauerts noch wieder 3 Monate und die Namen der jetzigen Nvidia Karten werden wieder alle neu Verteilt, so das nachher niemand mehr weiß was Sache ist.
> ...



Na dann freu dich das deine Karte 5° Kühler ist ale eine Nvidia...ich habs auch satt! Und zwar das Fanboygequatsche...es gibt einige Threads die bestätigen das z.B ne Gtx470 auch nicht zu hören sein kann bzw "Kühl" bleiben kann!


----------



## DaStash (16. Juni 2010)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Nvidia Chefentwickler Bill Dally hat bestätigt, dass die Karte kommt und hat auch ein paar Details öffentlich gemacht.
> 
> Die GTX 48*5* soll mit den voller 512 Shader und 64 Textureinheiten kommen. Das wird möglich, weil die 40nm Fertigung von TSMC sich verbessert hat.
> 
> ...


Wow, jetzt machen sie aus der GTX485 die Karte, die eigentlich schon die GTX480 hätte sein sollen. Sensationell! Für mich ein absoluter Fehlgriff, insbesondere unter dem Aspekt, dass die Karten so teuer sind und die eigentliche Karte, welche ja mal vor knapp einem Jahr angekündigt wurde, auch noch teurer auf den Markt geschmissen wird.

MfG


----------



## Adam West (16. Juni 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wow, jetzt machen sie aus der GTX485 die Karte, die eigentlich schon die GTX480 hätte sein sollen. Sensationell! Für mich ein absoluter Fehlgriff, insbesondere unter dem Aspekt, dass die Karten so teuer sind und die eigentliche Karte, welche ja mal vor knapp einem Jahr angekündigt wurde, auch noch teurer auf den Markt geschmissen wird.
> 
> MfG



welcome to: _"the way it's meant to be sold"_


----------



## DaStash (16. Juni 2010)

Adam West schrieb:


> welcome to: _"the way it's meant to be sold"_




MfG


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (16. Juni 2010)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Miese Temps? Keine Leistung? Hallo Wakü!


 Hab ich auch nichts dagegen. Dann soll NVidia eine version mit weniger Verbrauch bringen und eine mit vorinstallierten WaKü kühler die aber dan ans Limit bringen!!!




hyperionical schrieb:


> Viel zu spät, Ati wird mit der nächten Generation welche ja auch bis Weihnachten kommen soll da schon wieder gegenhalten.
> Einzige Lösung - Ab ans Reißbrett NV und seht vorher bitte ien das man Spiele und GPU-Computing nicht in einen Chip bringen kann, sondern 1 Chip für jedes Marktsegment billiger und besser ist.



Jup bin deiner Meinung. Währe ich nicht vor kurzem günstigst an eine EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB gekommen hätte ich auch die Farbe gewechselt.


----------



## Mr.xxx (16. Juni 2010)

interessanter wäre noch eine in 32 oder 28 nm gefertigte gtx 485. weniger stromverbrauch, wärme und mehr mhz.


----------



## tm0975 (16. Juni 2010)

Henker schrieb:


> Warum regen sich eigentlich alle so über den Stromverbrauch auf, aber haben gleichzeitig selbst einen i7@4Ghz? Ist meiner Meinung nach genauso sinnfrei. Für welches Game braucht man bitte 4x4Ghz???
> 
> Nur mal als kleine Gedankenanregung...



dann gern eine kleine gedankenstütze von mir, um dir die relationen mal zu verdeutlichen. wir reden bei den grakas von nvidia im vergleich zu den cpus von intel vom 2 bis 3 fachen stomverbrauch. es sind halt 200% mehr und nicht 20, und da hört de spass einfach auf. fermi erinnert mcih sehr an den p4, einfach ein fehlerhaftes konzept, eine gescheiterte technologie.


----------



## FloW^^ (16. Juni 2010)

ein core i7 bei 4x4ghz verbrät mit sicherheit auch locker seine 300-350Watt.
genauso wie ein phenom2


----------



## PurpleACE (16. Juni 2010)

jo zu dem 4ghz i7 hab atm Stromverbrauch von 190Watt im idle mit Prime95 (small FFT) 355Watt, Kombustor (Furmark): 415Watt und Prime+Kombustor:530 Watt und was ich am wichtigsten find Bfbc2: 1920x1200 ziemlich alles max. settings 4xmsaa,4xaf um die 360 Watt im Schnitt.
Und darauf mir noch eine Grafikarte für den 2. Moni zu holen wär ich nicht gekommen, irgendwie verschließt sich mir die Sinnhaftigkeit auch wenn da ein paar Watt Ersparniss drinn wären


----------



## gecan (16. Juni 2010)

macskull schrieb:


> wobei ich mir diesesmal mehr Sorgen um ATi mache, als um Nvidia.
> 
> Mfg





hah 

man da bist du aber sehr optimistisch 

oder ist das für dich eher ein wunsch ?

wieso überhaupt sorgen um AMD/ATI ?

und bei was genau sorgen ? 

junge ATI ist nicht ATI sondern *AMD/ATI* ! 

und da gibt es keine sorgen mehr sondern nur zukunft !

also merk dir das.


----------



## macskull (16. Juni 2010)

Falls dein Statement ironisch gemeint war, hast du Recht, andernfalls versteh ich deinen Post nun wirklich nicht.
Ob ATi oder AMD/ATi, ist mir egal.
Fakt ist, dass Nvidia in diesem Fall lediglich ihre Chips selektieren und kleinere Optimierungen vornehmen muss, während ATi (AMD/ATi) einen teilweise neuen Chip aufsetzt.
Demzufolge ist es meiner Meinung nach wahrscheinlicher, dass die Zeitpläne dieses mal eher von Nvidia, als von ATi (AMD/ATi) eingehalten werden können und das hat nichts mit Wunschdenken zu tun.
Aber falls ich mich irren sollte, werde ich es mir merken!
Mfg


----------



## Hugo78 (16. Juni 2010)

Viele erwarten von den kommenden Southern Islands, dass dieser Chip die Schwäche der Cypress in Sachen Dreicksleistung ausmerzt und dabei aber genauso sparsam wird, wie der Cypress bisher war.

Klingt für mich, nicht sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## macskull (16. Juni 2010)

Ich vermute ja ähnliches, wobei ich mich natürlich auf keinerlei Fakten berufen kann. Der Southern Island wird eine Übergangslösung zu ATis neuer Generation sein und vermutlich nicht sehr viel mehr.
Leistungsmäßig vermute ich, wie gesagt, ohne Hintergrundinformationen zu haben, dass der Chip etwa so schnell wird, wie eine GTX 480 bei gleicher Tesselationleistung, wie eben diese, dabei aber deutlich weniger verbraucht und auch günstiger zu haben sein wird. Aber das mit mehr Tesselationleistung und eventuell höherer Generalleistung bei gleichem Fertigungsprozess der gleiche Verbrauch rauskommt, wie bei der 5870, ich bezweifle es, da diese schon eine verdammt gute Bilanz hat. Wobei nicht gesagt ist, dass der Verbrauch nicht auch sehr gut sein wird. Wie gesagt, meine Schätzung ist eher ein Raten, aber ich bin am Ende mal gespannt, wie richtig ich damit liege.^^
Mfg


----------



## dd2ren (17. Juni 2010)

Ich mach mir mehr Gedanken um den Wiederverkauf der GTX480  Das Teil kauft doch keiner wenn die neue Serie draussen ist, denn alle Enthusiasten kaufen ja die neue Serie und eine alte Stromfressende Karte kauft keine Sau  die 5870 hat es da besser. Bin mehr auf die neue Serie von ATI gespannt.


----------



## technus1975 (17. Juni 2010)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Ich mach mir mehr Gedanken um den Wiederverkauf der GTX480  Das Teil kauft doch keiner wenn die neue Serie draussen ist, denn alle Enthusiasten kaufen ja die neue Serie und eine alte Stromfressende Karte kauft keine Sau  die 5870 hat es da besser. Bin mehr auf die neue Serie von ATI gespannt.


 

Die "alten" GTX480 werden sogar zu 100% wieder verkauft werden.
Aber eben nur zu einem Preis der weit, weit, weit unter dem Neupreis sein wird. Das kümmert die "Enthusiasten" aber eh nicht. Die wollen einfach nur die "Leistungskrone". Und sonst nichts. So Denk ich mir das. Und wenn die wirklich einen super Preis haben, bin ich der erste der mir 2 hole, klatsch noch 2 Wasserkühler drauf und fertig. Ausser Nvidia hat mal wieder Neuprodukte, die nicht irgendwelchen utopischen Preisvorstellungen entsprungen sind.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Juni 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Na dann freu dich das deine Karte 5° Kühler ist ale eine Nvidia...ich habs auch satt! Und zwar das Fanboygequatsche...es gibt einige Threads die bestätigen das z.B ne Gtx470 auch nicht zu hören sein kann bzw "Kühl" bleiben kann!




Jetzt lass es doch mal in jedem Thread sowas in der Richtung zu schreiben?

Toll, mit alternativen Lösungen kann die GTX 470 leise und auch kühl bleiben. Allerdings sind die 5870/5850er noch bessr in der Disziplin.
Und dann wäre da immer noch der Stromverbrauch.

Was willst du uns überhaupt mit diesen Aussprüchen immer sagen?
Dass nVidia richtig geil ist und man ATi wegwerfen kann?

Wir reden hier btw. nicht von 5°C kühler, sondern eher von 30°C kühler, meine Karte wird nämlich nicht heißer als 55°C. Und das bei 50 % Lüfterdrehzahl.

Bitte bleibe auch fair!


----------



## VNSR (17. Juni 2010)

Ich frag mich was einige Leute hier für Probleme haben. User, die Wert auf hohe Leistung legen, kaufen sich einfach NV - und die waren schon immer lauter, heißer aber auch leistungsstärker als die ATI/AMD-Karten. Das hat sich bis heute nicht geändert. Wer sagt, dass die GTX480 nicht eindeutig mehr Leistung hat als die 5870 ist schlichtweg blind oder war nicht in der Schule. Und kein NV-User behauptet, dass sie sparsam sei.

Was die GTX485 angeht, denk ich schon, dass sie ordentlich Leistung vorweisen wird. Aber man muss abwarten, wie die neuen ATI's werden und wann NV nachlegen kann.


----------



## Johnny05 (18. Juni 2010)

Immer wieder dieses dumme Fanboy-Gelaber,langsam nervts nur noch.Fakt ist das die GTX485 die schnellste Single-GPU Karte am Markt sein wird und somit wird schon jedem klar sein,der ein bisschen davon versteht,das die garantiert kein Stromsparer ist.Ich verwende Karten von AMD/ATI und Nvdia und bin mit beiden Herstellern sehr zufrieden.Mal ist der eine schneller,mal der andere.Und die 5870,die immer von einigen hier als direkter Gegner der GTX480 angeprangert wird,ist auch nicht grade ein Stromspar-Wunder und kann nur der GTX 470 standhalten.OK,die 5870 ist sparsamer und leiser,auch weniger leistungsfähig aber deswegen ist sie nicht das Non-Plus Ultra am Markt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juni 2010)

VNSR schrieb:


> User, die Wert auf hohe Leistung legen, kaufen sich einfach NV - und die waren schon immer lauter, heißer aber auch leistungsstärker als die ATI/AMD-Karten.



Wie lange verfolgst du das denn schon? Hast du nicht mitbekommen wie der RV300 alias Radeon 9800 Pro/XT und Konsorten damals die Geforce 4 und 5 den Fön vernichtet haben? In neueren Shaderlastigeren Spielen ist sogar die Geforce 6 teilweise noch langsamer!

Also von der Bauernregel NV ist heißer, lauter und schneller solltest du so lan gsam wegkommen - momentan ist es tatsächlich im High-End Bereich so aber das ist keinesfalls immer so gewesen^^


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Juni 2010)

Im Herbst sind auch die Temps niedriger, dann halten die Dinger auch vielleicht ein paar Monate


----------



## Krawallschachtel (19. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn der Stromverbrauch der GTX480 eigentlich viel zu hoch ist, so ist das der Punkt, mit dem ich am ehesten leben könnte.
Aber die enorme Abwäre, selbst unter Spielelast, und der Lärmpegel, disqualifizieren die Karte für mich endgültig.
Daher hoffe ich, wenn es zu einer GTX485 kommt, dass in punkto Wärme + Krach was zählbares bei rauskommt. Aktuelle Verbesserungen um 5 - 7 Grad, sind wie 5-7 Euro Rabatt auf die Karte.
Doch ich bezweifele das. Bei Nvidia war schon immer alles andere zweitrangig so lange man die Leistungskrone hatte ( Singlechip ).

Man sollte auch beachten, dass im Herbst voraussichtlich ATI´s neue Architektur kommen wird.
Irgendwie bin ich in der Zwickmühle.
Bei ATI stören mich die bescheidenen Treiber, bei der Geforce Lautstärke und Hitze + "Stromverbrauch"


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. Juni 2010)

Über die Treiber kann ich mich grade weder bei NVidia, noch bei AMD/ATI beschweren  - hab' aktuelle Erfahrungen mit beidem. Nur die Probleme mit ganz neuen Grafikkarten am Verkaufsstart nerven (auch in beiden Lagern) - kann man aber umgehen, indem man mit dem Grafikkartenkauf zwei Wochen wartet .


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte auch nie Probleme mit den Treibern - wie sollen Treiberprobleme überhaupt aussehen?

Wenn Spiele nicht funktionieren oder sowas, dann sitzt das Problem im Normalfall 30 - 40cm vor dem Bildschirm ...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juni 2010)

Nicht unbedingt. 

Im Falle von GTA4, Shift, Saboteur, Anno 1404, FC2 oder auch CoD MW2 sitzt/saß das Problem zwischen AMD und den Developern.


----------



## Holdrio (19. Juni 2010)

LöL, da war schon jemand schneller. 

--Gelöscht da schon erwähnt--



Krawallschachtel schrieb:


> Aber die enorme Abwäre, selbst unter Spielelast



Hm, gestern gute drei Std. GTA4 gespielt und trotzdem nicht das Bedürfnis gehabt schwitzend und dampfend das Fenster zu öffnen. 
Von wärmerem Zimmer merk ich da nix, dabei wäre das bei der Kältze zurzeit sogar willkommen, muss wohl auf  Quad SLi umrüsten.


----------



## Seabound (19. Juni 2010)

Krawallschachtel schrieb:


> Aber die enorme Abwäre, selbst unter Spielelast,



Das is irgendwie komisch formuliert. Müsste es nicht "gerade unter Spielelast" heißen?


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Juni 2010)

Also eine GTX 480 nimmt im Idle mehr Leistung auf als @ load.

[/Ironie-Off]


----------



## Holdrio (19. Juni 2010)

Er meinte wohl Furmark, das Lieblingsspiel der meisten die wie es scheint auch fast nix anderes "spielen". 
Da werden sie deutlich heisser, ne stimmt gar nicht, genau gleich heiss aber massiv lauter weil der Lüfter viel mehr Drehzahl braucht um die angepeilten 90° zu halten als bei Games wegen deutlich mehr Stromverbrauch/Abwärme.


----------



## A$ke (19. Juni 2010)

was sich immer aIIe aufregen ^^
ich werd mir wenn sie hoffentIich kommt ne 495 hoIen 
egaI und wenn sie 500W Ieistungsaufnahme hat^^ naja kommt haIt neues NT 
wenn sie haIt n bissI warm wird kommt haIt ne WK drauf. 
Gönau wie bei meiner 295GTX 

ik findet einfach knorke


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Juni 2010)

Und 500 Watt Leistungsaufnahme sind es wert 2 fps mehr als ne 5970 zu haben?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juni 2010)

Es sind keine 500W und auch keine 2 Fps.


----------



## LOGIC (19. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Es sind keine 500W und auch keine 2 Fps.


 

Achtung !! Da weis jemand was


----------



## Rizzard (19. Juni 2010)

Dann sinds eben 400W und 5 Fps.


----------



## LOGIC (19. Juni 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Dann sinds eben 400W und 5 Fps.


 

Das schon eher


----------



## A$ke (19. Juni 2010)

und wenn ich sag mir ist es egaI auch wenn sie 600 hat? keine reaktion ? keine biIder mit wärmekameraaufnahmen von pcs mit der graka drinn...


----------



## A$ke (19. Juni 2010)

ey und ich wiII ne NVIDIA karte haben ^^  keine ATI *grins* und es ist sommer und die könnte dann wohI 101 grad bekommen bei 20,581°C aussentemperatur...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juni 2010)

Eher 250W und +20% Fps *SCNR*


----------



## windows (19. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Eher 250W und +20% Fps *SCNR*


Hoffentlich.


----------



## push@max (19. Juni 2010)

Wenn Nvidia im Herbst die GTX485 bringt, wird ATI sicherlich den Refresh der HD5870 bringen...alle Jahre wieder


----------



## XXXilefXXX (20. Juni 2010)

Werde diese reihe überspringen!


----------



## tigra456 (20. Juni 2010)

Für mich muss es eine GTX 4xx sein.

Punkt 1 
Der Wechsel auf DX 11 steht bei mir an und es muss deshalb eine brandneue Karte sein.


Punkt 2
Irgendwie bin ich einer der Wenigen die in voller Auflösung mit Nvidia 3D  Vision zocken wollen.
Wenn ich seh was Metro 2033 so schon Leistung zieht....

Punkt 3
Ich nutze Grafikmods (wenns welche gibt) sehe ich grad in Fallout 3
16 AF + 1x2 SSAA+ 4x MSAA ist schon hart für meine jetzige Karte.

Das zusammen mit 3D Vision auf 1680 x 1050....
Also ich würde eine GTX 485 mit doppeltem Speicher kaufen.


----------



## Torr Samaho (20. Juni 2010)

habe schon eine 5870... nach langem kopfzerbrechen gekauft.

na ja, das zeigt wieder mal nur, dass es sich selten lohnt, sein geld in das allerbeste zu stecken. sagen wir mal alle 2 jahre nen 1200 € pc statt einmal einen für 2500 € und den dann 4 jahre behalten.

die gut die verfügbarkeit der nächsten karten sein wird steht allerdings auf einem anderen blatt.


----------



## OdlG (20. Juni 2010)

also ich glaube nicht, einschätzen zu können, inwiefern eine GTX 485 eine sinnvolle Entwicklung wäre, aber da ich es auch nicht mag auf so etwas rumzureiten würde ich mal sagen:

Einer der beiden Konkurrenten hatte immer die bessere Serie. Diesmal ist es eben wieder ATI, ist doch okay, kann aber passieren, dass die nächste Generation von nVidia dafür ATI eins vor den Latz haut.

Ich habe mit meiner GTX280 (genug Leistung und geringerer Verbrauch dank 1,03V) keinen Bedarf an den DX11-Karten, womit ich beruhigt die nächsten Generationen abwarten kann 

Grüße


----------



## A$ke (20. Juni 2010)

joa ich denke meine 295GTX wird auch noch 2 Tage haIten das mit dem DX11 schau ich mir eh erst nochmaI n büschen an....


----------



## Seabound (21. Juni 2010)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Für mich muss es eine GTX 4xx sein.
> 
> 
> Wenn ich seh was Metro 2033 so schon Leistung zieht....



Aber mit ner GTX kein Prob. Zocks grad und selten so was Cooles gesehen. Mit der 470 absolut smooth mit den höchsten Einstellungen aufm 22 Zöller. Jeden Cent wert, Karte und Spiel!


----------



## Mario2002 (21. Juni 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Aber mit ner GTX kein Prob. Zocks grad und selten so was Cooles gesehen. Mit der 470 absolut smooth mit den höchsten Einstellungen aufm 22 Zöller. Jeden Cent wert, Karte und Spiel!



Das stimmt.
Hab zwar "nur ne GTX465" aber Metro läuft echt sehr gut.(DX11)


----------



## LOGIC (22. Juni 2010)

Was soll ich dann sagen mit meiner GTX 480 

Spiel läuft auch super !! Hoffe das sich die GTX 485 nicht so lohnt...sonst hätt ich wieder ne arschkarte gezogen -.-


----------



## V!PeR (22. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> So groß kann und wird der Leistungsunterschied nicht sein... Hoffe ich zumindest



Das hoffe ich auch  
Aber sie soll  ''nur'' 20 Euro mehr kosten?


----------



## LOGIC (22. Juni 2010)

Denke das dort höchstens der Stromverbrauch niedriger ist (20 Watt wegen den 20 € ? ) oder eben 20 Mhz mehr...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Denke das dort höchstens der Stromverbrauch niedriger ist (20 Watt wegen den 20 € ? ) oder eben 20 Mhz mehr...



Wenn Marc´s Aussage stimmt, freu ich mich schon...hoffe es wird dann auch eine Gtx"495" Duallösung geben...


----------



## oxoViperoxo (5. September 2010)

Gibt es mittlerweile neue Infos zum erscheinungs Termin?


----------

